
Raising My Child in a Doomed World - mkempe
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/16/opinion/climate-change-parenting.html
======
mkempe
I disagree with the point of view expressed in this NYT opinion piece, for
many reasons, but find it interesting that it is becoming an increasingly
vocal one. There was a similar piece in The Guardian, fairly recently.

~~~
pinewurst
Curious if one looked at their back issues from the end of the 60s whether
you'd see similar pieces re Limits to Growth, massive food shortages, choking
to death on pollution, etc.

~~~
mkempe
Good question. My sense is that in the 60s and 70s the militant or idealist
response to anthropocene doomsayers was a call to brotherly love and return to
nature, e.g. raise kids in a commune or on a farm.

